# For those that already have girls, please answer this for me....



## Guppy051708

After Christmas, we will be trying for our 3rd and final baby. We currently have two boys, which I love to pieces. But I have experienced a lot of GD with that as well. We so desperately want a girl this time, especially since it will be our last shot. 
Originally we weren't going to TTC until Jan 2014. I was going to chart a bunch of cycles and use Shuttles method (i know, its not foolproof, but i have to give it my best shot! I have nothing to lose!). Well a problem has presented itself and now we have to bring our TTC date forward by an entire year :shock: I have a severe prolapsed bladder that cannot be fixed without surgery. The problem is that i am so young (24) and they wont do the surgery until I have a completed family. So I was advised to have our last baby, sooner rather than later.....the reason i am saying this, is because i am a nursing mom and i dont have my cycles back yet (im 6.5 months PP). I am very good with my fertility signs, but I wanted to make sure i was charting a few cycles before attempting natural swaying techniques. But now that we have moved our date forward so much, im not going to have those charts, so i need to base gender swaying off of other measures (like CM, diet, timing with OPKs, etc)

So, what i want is experience from those that have already had girls, whether you were TTC for a girl or not or it just happened, looking back, what all did you do when you got pregnant? (like timing, your diet, any minerals/vitamins to take or avoid, your partners diet, etc). As said, i know this isn't fool proof, but its our last shot and i am going to be upset if i didn't try as much as i could for a girl. In the end, i know we will have what we are meant to have, but for my emotional state, i need to know that i did everything i could and leave the rest in God's hands.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh that's exciting that you're TTC sooner now!! Obviously I don't have a little girl [We'll see in November if that changes ;)] so I can't offer any advice. I had also planned to sway for the sheer reason of knowing that at least I tried! I wish you the best at your sway though! 


Ohhhh, and if I AM successful and pregnant with a girl this time.. What I did differently was taking Vitex (stopped halfway through the cycle because of migranes) and I was drinking a lot of crystal light which is said to reduce your PH which is favorable of girls.

I had also bought and used RePresh? Or.. One of those vaginal PH lowering gels. But I had convinced myself I was no ovulating so I don't believe I actually used it at the correct time anyways. We'll see. 

Oh, and I slept with a pink shirt under my bed... That wasn't really to help with anything that's just where I happened to stash it for some strange reason. I dare not move it though. ;)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

One more thing, have you hear of O+12? That's what I was going to try as I know sex before and on the day of O resulted in boys for me lol.


----------



## Samie18

Can't offer any advice because i don't know what the methods are nor think they work as science is science. We dtd when i got the pos ovulation stick and had a girl =o)

Good luck!


----------



## MileyMamma

I ate a hell of a lot of chocolate with DD, big sucker for sweet stuff! So was he, hope you get your girl..


----------



## Baby321

Hiya Guppy, with my first daughter there was no specific timing. With my second and third daughter we weren't even trying for a baby and they came along. but with this last little girl we dtd 2 days before ovulation, I were hoping for a boy but its another girl. Also I have a very sweet tooth I don't know if that contributed in any way. 
Best of luck, hope you get your little girl. Sending lots of girly dust towards you xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies!

DH is convinced we have to have an unplanned pregnancy to get a girl LOL


I dont think i could time ovulation perfectly enough to do O+12. plus I got pregnant with DS2, DTD the day after ovulation (dont know how many hours it was though).


----------



## amy2boys

I am pg with a girl after 3 boys. Things I did differently that I believe made a difference are:

1. BD 3 days before O (so shettles) my boys were all day before or day of O.
2. DH took hot shower just before and was on decaff coffee
3. Abstained for 7 days
4. Went straight to toilet after so alot drained out
5. Rubbish diet as was xmas/ new year (usually eat healthy)

Good luck in your attempt.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I have 3 boys 21, 18 and 12 and I got pregnant at 40 by total accident. I was overjoyed , sadly I gave birth to my Ava at 20 weeks and we buried her on 3-11-2011. Ava was a beautiful surprise that could not stay.
I know for a fact when she was conceived, it was 3 days before my ovulation, i don't know if this method is true but the numbers are high for success. It worked for me although I didn't know i was doing it, so yes I believe maybe your chances are better with this method, but it could take longer and it takes planning also, you have to know exactly when you ovulate.

I wish you all the best!! XOOX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Just want to wish you the best of luck on getting your lil girl hun.


----------



## AllyTiel

I was using the Ovulation Predictor Kit and it was positive for about 3-4 days. We dtd on the first day of a positive test, then my hubby thought he had a UTI so we didn't the rest of those days. Wasn't trying to sway it one way or another (I just wanted to get preggo right away lol), and I don't remember exactly how those test strips work. If they predict ovulation before it happens, or right when it happens? Im sure someone else would remember better than me. I had a girl against all odds (seemed that way to me) since my hubby had 4 brothers and I have 4 brothers. Neither of us has any sisters.


----------

